# EW XP Group Buy Met! - 50% discount guaranteed



## Brian Ralston (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: FEB 9-MAR9: EastWest GROUP BUY on QLSO XP for Plat, Gold, & Silver!*

This is a great deal Peter. Thank you! 

Remember everyone...

One can get the Platinum XP upgrade for about $797.50+shipping (No tax outside of Virginia where they are based). 

Since East West has already announced the PLAY versions...anyone buying the Platinum or Gold orchestra or their corresponding XP upgrades now will get a free upgrade to the EW PLAY software versions in the near future when they are released. And since EW is combining the original Platinum and the Platinum XP versions (and the original Gold and Gold XP versions)...to get the PLAY version of the Platinum orchestra, you have to own both the original and the XP upgrade of your corresponding orchestra library.

So...If you have not upgraded your Platinum or Gold EWQLSO to the XP versions yet...do so now at 50% off while supplies last and get a free upgrade to the PLAY versions of these libraries when they are released. For anyone who missed the EW group buy the end of last year...this is a killer deal.


----------



## neoTypic (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: FEB 9-MAR9: EastWest GROUP BUY on QLSO XP for Plat, Gold, & Silver!*

Although I'd love to take advantage of this I'm completely broke which leads me to the question of how people will upgrade to PLAY in the future if they didn't get a chance to purchase the XP expansion?


----------



## Hardy Heern (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: FEB 9-MAR9: EastWest GROUP BUY on QLSO XP for Plat, Gold, & Silver!*

I only have Gold at the moment so I was wondering about the way forward too. I just ground through a long thread at the Sounds on line forum and found the following, in blue :

Obviously they wouldn't want to leave us 'simple', non-XP folk in a hole without a shovel to dig ourselves out with! I'm still wondering what will be the most economic way to get to the full (seemingly excellent) PLAY version. Should I upgrade now or wait until Doug 'follows up'. It seems as if Doug will be making an announcement around any time now!  

Cheers

Frank


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by ben91082
I have the original Gold Orchestra, but have not yet upgraded to Pro XP. If the two products are being merged will I still have the option to buy just the Pro XP samples without effectively paying twice for the original Gold samples? 

I guess I'm in a tiny minority here as someone who hasn't got Pro XP yet, but I can't afford it now and would like to purchase it later.

Ben 

Reply from EWQL;

You need both the original and PRO XP versions to get the $49.95 upgrade, otherwise you will have to purchase the PRO XP upgrade first (or pay an equivalent amount). 

*But stay tuned, there is an offer coming later next week to address this very issue. *

- Doug


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: FEB 9-MAR9: EastWest GROUP BUY on QLSO XP for Plat, Gold, & Silver!*

FAQ From EastWest:
http://support.soundsonline.com/faq/index.php?sid=51592&lang=en&action=show&cat=1 (http://support.soundsonline.com/faq/ind ... show&amp;cat=1)

As far as the Gold update is concerned, at Alexander Publishing, we tested several libraries to do our new Writing For Strings 2 with, including Original. There was no question that the Gold XP update gave life, and a real orchestral sound, to some very demanding excerpts. So now, three semesters of training will be done in Gold Complete.

For Finale 2007 users, you can use as a VSTi, the Gold/Gold XP within Finale. So at the academic level, this is a great opportunity. 

The other thing, Frank, which some of you miss, is that being British, you can buy from www.truespec.com or any other American company, and because of the dollar vs. the pound, get it for about half price. Gold XP update for 350 pounds. I don't know what VAT is, but you're still ahead.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: FEB 9-MAR9: EastWest GROUP BUY on QLSO XP for Plat, Gold, & Silver!*

Is it still a group-buy when there's no mention of how many people are needed in order to reach the max. number? Maybe it should just be called a sale? Not a criticism, just an observation... :wink:


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: FEB 9-MAR9: EastWest GROUP BUY on QLSO XP for Plat, Gold, & Silver!*



Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun Feb 11 said:


> Is it still a group-buy when there's no mention of how many people are needed in order to reach the max. number? Maybe it should just be called a sale? Not a criticism, just an observation... :wink:



it's EW's wording and we're quoting directly from the dealer e-letter. Whatever you call it, it's still 50% off.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: FEB 9-MAR9: EastWest GROUP BUY on QLSO XP for Plat, Gold, & Silver!*

EW new group buy policy is that they are so confident that it will reach acceptable numbers they seem to just offer the full discount right away. I think that's the case here.

Also for Gold users that haven't got the XP version yet I'd hop on it now. I think it was mentioned a while back that you'll need the XP versions to upgrade to the new player. At this group buy rate the xp version should be a steal then you can get the new player perhaps for free where as if you wait I feel that the whole package with player and upgrade may get pricey.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: FEB 9-MAR9: EastWest GROUP BUY on QLSO XP for Plat, Gold, & Silver!*

And no sales tax unless you live in Virginia.


----------



## Hardy Heern (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: FEB 9-MAR9: EastWest GROUP BUY on QLSO XP for Plat, Gold, & Silver!*



Peter Alexander @ Sun Feb 11 said:


> FAQ From EastWest:
> http://support.soundsonline.com/faq/index.php?sid=51592&lang=en&action=show&cat=1 (http://support.soundsonline.com/faq/ind ... show&amp;cat=1)
> 
> As far as the Gold update is concerned, at Alexander Publishing, we tested several libraries to do our new Writing For Strings 2 with, including Original. There was no question that the Gold XP update gave life, and a real orchestral sound, to some very demanding excerpts. So now, three semesters of training will be done in Gold Complete.
> ...



Thank you very much for bringing this to my attention Peter but I'm actually very cost concious and am very aware of the favourable exchange rate at the moment. 50% off is my kind of discount!!  In fact I think that the XP update equates to around £150 plus shipping and tax.....very good indeed!

best regards

Frank


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: FEB 9-MAR9: EastWest GROUP BUY on QLSO XP for Plat, Gold, & Silver!*

Frank, you're right on the math. I was thinking about Platinum XP at 350 pounds.


----------



## tfishbein82 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers rics Overall!*

Am I missing something?

Plat 1,116 + XP 800 = 1916
Plat Bundle = 2,695

??


----------



## Per K (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers rics Overall!*

Any chance you will ship earlier when you reach a certain number or the inventory is sold out?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers rics Overall!*

Peter, you may want to edit/correct the title of your Subject - this _is_ a family forum after all... :wink:


----------



## tfishbein82 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers rics Overall!*



Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Feb 13 said:


> Peter, you may want to edit/correct the title of your Subject - this _is_ a family forum after all... :wink:


Eastwest is a cuss on this forum too?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers rics Overall!*

What's a cuss?


----------



## tfishbein82 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers rics Overall!*



Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Feb 13 said:


> What's a cuss?


swear, cuss, curse, bad word, prick, eastwest, etc...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers rics Overall!*



tfishbein82 @ 13/2/2007 said:


> ..prick, eastwest, etc...



No need to be so rude, man. :roll: This ain't the back alley of a 7-11.

I was referring to the Subject Title of this thread, and how it is misspelled.


----------



## tfishbein82 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers rics Overall!*



Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Feb 13 said:


> tfishbein82 @ 13/2/2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ..prick, eastwest, etc...
> ...


Perhaps my joke did not come across well; I was merely alluding to how Eastwest is treated as a swear on another forum.

Just a small joke.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers rics Overall!*

Oh.. OK! Sorry. :oops: :wink: :lol:


----------



## tfishbein82 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers rics Overall!*

Just to bring this back on track:

Plat 1,116 + XP 800 = *1916*

and a free upgrade to PLAY if desired.

Sounds like an incredible deal really.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers rics Overall!*

There's something that I'm wondering about. This might seem naive to many of you, but I ask myself: why does it cost double to have the Platinum Bundle instead of Gold? The articulations are nearly identical. OK, I understand about the extra mic positions, but, in terms or production costs, it's not like there were two different sets of recording sessions, right? The near, stage and far mics were in place during recording, right? And it's not like the cost of making and sending the extra dvds is worth double the price, AFAIK. Is it the programming time that is doubled?

This is not a criticism, just an observation.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers rics Overall!*

I think that a lot of people often forget that Platinum is the product that EWQLSO developed. They then extracted Gold and Silver as "light" versions of the big one. So all the work went into developing/ recording and editing the Plat version. That version originally sold for about 5 or 6k if I remember correctly. So any product developed after that is like gravy for EW. They made a "Gold" mine :wink: selling lesser versions to people who where either not willing or unable to pay for the original. So I always felt that Gold and Silver where priced to move to the masses where as Plat was the high end pro item. There was little or no extra cost to sell Gold and Silver so there's no need to make it pricey.

Jose


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers rics Overall!*

That makes a whole lot of sense. Thanks Jose.


----------



## Hannes_F (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers rics Overall!*



Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Feb 13 said:


> There's something that I'm wondering about. This might seem naive to many of you, but I ask myself: why does it cost double to have the Platinum Bundle instead of Gold? The articulations are nearly identical. OK, I understand about the extra mic positions, but, in terms or production costs, it's not like there were two different sets of recording sessions, right? The near, stage and far mics were in place during recording, right? And it's not like the cost of making and sending the extra dvds is worth double the price, AFAIK. Is it the programming time that is doubled?
> 
> This is not a criticism, just an observation.



Additionally to Jose's comment I think that the pricing of such products is not easy and is influenced by a number of factors: Estimations about the possible market volume depending on the price, marketing costs, estimations on the users side about the possible value for their own business (very important), funding for next projects etc. The sheer production costs are only a part of the calculation.

I feel composers can learn a lot from this.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers rics Overall!*



Per K @ Tue Feb 13 said:


> Any chance you will ship earlier when you reach a certain number or the inventory is sold out?



I have no word from EW about that. I would plan for after March 9 as promoted.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: FEB 9-MAR9: EastWest GROUP BUY on QLSO XP for Plat, Gold, & Silver!*



JT3_Jon @ Mon Feb 12 said:


> Can we get the iLok key from you as well?



If you upgrade to Play, you'll initially get it from EW.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers rics Overall!*



Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Feb 13 said:


> Peter, you may want to edit/correct the title of your Subject - this _is_ a family forum after all... :wink:



Done. :oops:


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers prices Overall!*



Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Feb 13 said:


> There's something that I'm wondering about. This might seem naive to many of you, but I ask myself: why does it cost double to have the Platinum Bundle instead of Gold? The articulations are nearly identical. OK, I understand about the extra mic positions, but, in terms or production costs, it's not like there were two different sets of recording sessions, right? The near, stage and far mics were in place during recording, right? And it's not like the cost of making and sending the extra dvds is worth double the price, AFAIK. Is it the programming time that is doubled?
> 
> This is not a criticism, just an observation.



I have Platinum and with Platinum you're getting basically three different libraries. Even though they were recorded in the same session, they all had to be programmed individually.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers rics Overall!*



josejherring @ Tue Feb 13 said:


> I think that a lot of people often forget that Platinum is the product that EWQLSO developed. They then extracted Gold and Silver as "light" versions of the big one. So all the work went into developing/ recording and editing the Plat version. That version originally sold for about 5 or 6k if I remember correctly. So any product developed after that is like gravy for EW. They made a "Gold" mine :wink: selling lesser versions to people who where either not willing or unable to pay for the original. So I always felt that Gold and Silver where priced to move to the masses where as Plat was the high end pro item. There was little or no extra cost to sell Gold and Silver so there's no need to make it pricey.
> 
> Jose



If memory serves correctly, at the time QLSO Platinum was released, it was priced competitively against VSL Pro edition which I think (don't hold me to this number) was $2995 list. 

When the XP edition of Platinum came out, the combined price of Original + XP was in the $5-$6K range. 

Again, I'm going by memory.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers rics Overall!*



tfishbein82 @ Tue Feb 13 said:


> Am I missing something?
> 
> Plat 1,116 + XP 800 = 1916
> Plat Bundle = 2,695
> ...



I guess the message is, "hurry up and order now!" I double checked my spreadsheet from EW and what we have posted is correct.


----------



## fv (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers Prices Overall!*

Hi Ned,



Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Feb 14 said:


> Not so sure about that. I've been dinged for Canadian provincial and fed sales tax from US software purchases before... many times. >8o



As always, anyone would be responsible for import taxes by your own country's government. You will not be charged tax from EW or Peter's company directly is the point Peter was trying to make I think.

Incidentally, with some companies, you can request that they send a promo invoice indicating the value of the media only for customs. That'll help you avoid additional taxes on purchases. Not all do this.

Fernando


----------



## madbulk (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers Prices Overall!*

So, using PLAY means you lose Kompakt Players? or K2 as well? And if it's the latter, who's doing it?


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers Prices Overall!*



Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Feb 14 said:


> Not so sure about that. I've been dinged for Canadian provincial and fed sales tax from US software purchases before... many times. >8o
> 
> PS: It's so nice to have hair again, even if it's blue. o



Hey, Ned, sales tax is a US term, not Canadian. So what you said isn't accurate. Once an item leaves the US, it's subject to the tax authority of that country over which we have no control.

So what I said is 100% accurate, no sales tax is charged unless you're a Virginia resident.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers Prices Overall!*



madbulk @ Wed Feb 14 said:


> So, using PLAY means you lose Kompakt Players? or K2 as well? And if it's the latter, who's doing it?



It's an _optional_ upgrade. If you upgrade to Play, you lose the NI functionality. If you want both Play and NI, you pay a $49 fee. This is how EastWest is working it out and how it's been explained to us.


----------



## sbkp (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers Prices Overall!*

The $50 upgrade to PLAY (free for new purchases) means you turn over your NI license. The $100 upgrade (I'm guessing it will be $50 for new purchases, but please check with Doug) means you keep your NI license.


----------



## Hardy Heern (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers Prices Overall!*

Hi Peter,

I just went to the Truespec site again and the price is now $600 which IS £300 as you said in the first place!! I don't know where I got the £150 from. Maybe it's me....maybe the prices changed on your site.......but then again, you _did _agree with my £150 math! 

I actually emailed you, in the last few days, using the 'contact us' on your site in respect of the international shipping costs, which you suggest would be emailed, but I haven't heard anything yet. If the price is now $600 then the deal isn't so attractive compared to local prices..........Hummph! 

Cheers 

Frank

PS Apologies, if I misread the price.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers Prices Overall!*

The group buy is $297 (going by memory). We're waiting for EW to formally announce, then I'll put the numbers back up along with the discount grid. My apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers Prices Overall!*



Hardy Heern @ Thu Feb 15 said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I just went to the Truespec site again and the price is now $600 which IS £300 as you said in the first place!! I don't know where I got the £150 from. Maybe it's me....maybe the prices changed on your site.......but then again, you _did _agree with my £150 math!
> 
> ...



Frank, I wrote you back on Monday, February 12.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers Prices Overall!*

I once bought the EWQLSO Gold at a group buy - and I want to say it was (even for that price) one of my worst purchases. I don't like the sound, the editing, the terrible release samples, the included sample player and so on. 

Just a personal note... Before you order any EWQLSO stuff, check or email with fellow musicians about their opinions. 

Does anyone know about feature movies being scored (or even mockupped) with EWQLSO libs? Just curious... I have the impression Hollywood composer rather use VSL and custom libs than EWQLSO, but this is a very personal and subjective opinion!


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers Prices Overall!*



Peter Roos @ Fri Feb 16 said:


> I once bought the EWQLSO Gold at a group buy - and I want to say it was (even for that price) one of my worst purchases. I don't like the sound, the editing, the terrible release samples, the included sample player and so on.
> 
> Just a personal note... Before you order any EWQLSO stuff, check or email with fellow musicians about their opinions.
> 
> Does anyone know about feature movies being scored (or even mockupped) with EWQLSO libs? Just curious... I have the impression Hollywood composer rather use VSL and custom libs than EWQLSO, but this is a very personal and subjective opinion!



What gives you that impression?


----------



## tgfoo (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers Prices Overall!*

Apparently (according to Doug Rodgers) Hans Zimmer bought multiple licenses of Platinum XP just before Christmas.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers Prices Overall!*



Hardy Heern @ Fri Feb 16 said:


> Thanks for the info Peter. I guess we're all waiting for EWQL to come up with the upgrade price. Thanks for clarifying your website pricing.....I must say that I (termporarily) thought that I was going (more) mad!
> 
> I didn't actually receive an email. Did you write it to my hotmail address? It was mainly to ask about shipping charges for international customers.
> 
> ...



Yes, to your Hotmail address. I can resend if you didn't get it.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers Prices Overall!*



choc0thrax @ Fri Feb 16 said:


> Peter Roos @ Fri Feb 16 said:
> 
> 
> > I once bought the EWQLSO Gold at a group buy - and I want to say it was (even for that price) one of my worst purchases. I don't like the sound, the editing, the terrible release samples, the included sample player and so on.
> ...



Peter, I spent over 20 years in Los Angeles. So let me share a few things.

While there are younger composers, most of the guys getting steady work are in their late 30's and up. Some younger folks, yes. But easily 35+.

Most of these guys have their templates in place that they've spent years developing. Despite all the libraries, there is still a lot of work done with Advanced Orchestra, the older Roland library, and even Miroslav original. 

David Newman is an endorser of QLSO. I gave Dave and his tech a training session on VSL. You can see what he bought because he wanted something simple to use, at a time when he was sequencing on the Mac and running nine (9) GigaStudio computers. I won't say, "never," but I will say it's highly unlikely that David Newman or any major composer using QLSO or any other library are going to announce their mock-ups were done in a specific library. 

I just went through several libraries, major ones, well known ones. And for our Writing For Strings level 2, which has 59 demanding examples, only QLSO Gold and XP were able to execute them quickly, and with a great sound. So that's what we're going with.


----------



## misterbee (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers Prices Overall!*



Peter Alexander @ Wed Feb 14 said:


> Hey, Ned, sales tax is a US term, not Canadian. So what you said isn't accurate. Once an item leaves the US, it's subject to the tax authority of that country over which we have no control.
> 
> So what I said is 100% accurate, no sales tax is charged unless you're a Virginia resident.



That's not true. Whether its charged by East West, or the country its being imported to, it's still subject to tax outside the US. Canada has several different tax systems - GST, PST and HST. In each one, the ST stands for Sales Tax! 

R.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers Prices Overall!*



misterbee @ Fri Feb 16 said:


> Peter Alexander @ Wed Feb 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Ned, sales tax is a US term, not Canadian. So what you said isn't accurate. Once an item leaves the US, it's subject to the tax authority of that country over which we have no control.
> ...



*To repeat* 
When an American company says there's no sales tax except for residents of their _state_, as other companies do, it's being directed _to_ US customers. Canadians live in _provinces[ò³¤   Qí×³¤   QíØ³¤   QíÙ³¤   QíÚ³¤   QíÛ³¤   QíÜ_


----------



## Hannes_F (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers Prices Overall!*

I am always considering and re-considering a buy. Have been there the whole december. Problem is that I personally think that buying just Gold would not really make me happy, at least not for a long time. Platinum XP would be my choice but this step would be too radical not only in terms of costs for the lib but also regarding the necessary hardware and the change in workflow.

So I keep waiting and meanwhile try to get out the best of what I have.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: EastWest Lowers Prices Overall!*



Trev Parks @ Tue Feb 20 said:


> I opted for XP Gold around the day it was put up here as a groupbuy but I don't recall seeing the page about it that's now on the website site. It just said the price and that it was a groupbuy. It now says 101 people need to sign up for it and it seems that this is now in competition with Soundsonline who've just announced their own one (which I'd imagine stand way more chance of getting those kind of numbers). I'm a bit concerned....



101 _total_ from EW _and_ *all* dealer sources, not TrueSpec alone. You posted your comments as we were putting up the new info from EW and checking for typos. If you noticed, the group buy date was shifted to Feb 19 to March 19, 2007. 

Previously, EW had set the dates for Feb 9 to Mar 9.

My apologies for the confusion.


----------



## Trev Parks (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers Prices Overall!*

Cool 8)


----------



## Hardy Heern (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers Prices Overall!*



Peter Alexander @ Sat Feb 17 said:


> Hardy Heern @ Fri Feb 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info Peter. I guess we're all waiting for EWQL to come up with the upgrade price. Thanks for clarifying your website pricing.....I must say that I (termporarily) thought that I was going (more) mad!
> ...



Thanks Peter, that would be great.

Frank


----------



## madbulk (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers Prices Overall!*

Correct me if I'm wrong (not bloody likely), but is this another of those annoying times when it costs less to buy the platinum bundle straight out than to upgrade from gold xp? This drives me nuts.
By all means do correct me if I'm wrong, but if you're thinking instead about telling me I'm just not looking at this correctly and instead I should just appreciate the opportunity to pick up platinum at the same great reduced price as everyone that didn't already pay full price for Gold and GoldXP, spare me. (to be sung in a snotty tone, but with a smile.)


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers Prices Overall!*



madbulk @ Wed Feb 21 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong (not bloody likely), but is this another of those annoying times when it costs less to buy the platinum bundle straight out than to upgrade from gold xp? This drives me nuts.
> By all means do correct me if I'm wrong, but if you're thinking instead about telling me I'm just not looking at this correctly and instead I should just appreciate the opportunity to pick up platinum at the same great reduced price as everyone that didn't already pay full price for Gold and GoldXP, spare me. (to be sung in a snotty tone, but with a smile.)



Well, I don't know about snotty, but it is coming across as being pretty cranky. >8o 

1. The opportunity is to upgrade from original to XP for either Silver, Gold, or Platinum at up a 50% discount via the Group Buy. o=< 

2. EW is moving to a new player, Play, with more functionality for what they want to accomplish musically. So, the Group Buy is excellent way to sell through the remaining NI inventory. :D 

3. The only item separately involving Platinum is buying it at the discounted price, then getting the XP update on the Group Buy, which represents a significant savings over just buying the Platinum bundle. For people who don't have Platinum this represents, what a $4000+ savings? /\~O 

So for all you folks in the UK who wanted Platinum, you can now get the entire library for under 1000 Pounds Sterling. 8) 

Cheers, Mate! o-[][]-o


----------



## madbulk (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers Prices Overall!*



Peter Alexander @ Wed Feb 21 said:


> madbulk @ Wed Feb 21 said:
> 
> 
> > ...but if you're thinking instead about telling me I'm just not looking at this correctly and instead I should just appreciate the opportunity to pick up platinum at the same great reduced price as everyone that didn't already pay full price for Gold and GoldXP, spare me. (to be sung in a snotty tone, but with a smile.)
> ...


oh no you di'n't!

'cranky' is the better word. you're quite correct.

cheers, man.


----------



## misterbee (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers Prices Overall!*



Peter Alexander @ Sat Feb 17 said:


> *To repeat*
> When an American company says there's no sales tax except for residents of their _state_, as other companies do, it's being directed _to_ US customers. Canadians live in _provinces_, not _states_.



If its being directed to US customers, why not say so? All you have to do is say "no sales tax for US customers outside of [insert state here]". Its really time the US realized that there's a whole world out there and that they service beyond their boundaries.

All that said, it's nice to see East West having a great discount event right now.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers Prices Overall!*



misterbee @ Thu Feb 22 said:


> Peter Alexander @ Sat Feb 17 said:
> 
> 
> > *To repeat*
> ...



Thank you for a useful, constructive, critique.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: EastWest XP Group Buy numbers met - 50% discount guaranteed*

EastWest has met its numbers on the XP Group Buy. Shipping begins late this week.

Blessings from 
Peter and Caroline Alexander


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Eastwest Lowers Prices Overall!*



tfishbein82 @ Wed Feb 14 said:


> There's no upgrade pricing is there?
> 
> If I hadn't already bought Gold + XP last fall, I'd snatch up at $1916 for Platinum + Platinum XP.



I checked on this. Because the discounts are so low, there's no upgrade pricing.


----------

